# Lake O anyone??



## Heath Fairhurst

Heading up next week out of point breeze, hopefully the lake is setting up and the fish are ready to chew!!


----------



## miked913

Not going til August, keep us posted and good luck!!

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1

Hope you put the smack down on them Salmon! Good luck Heath.


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

Kenlow1 said:


> Hope you put the smack down on them Salmon! Good luck Heath.


Thanks Ken!! I hope so... If the weather cooperates we should be able to get em!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Buddy was up there Saturday….havent heard the stories yet…
he sent these Pictrues.


----------



## fishdealer04

Im headed up on July 21st out of Olcott. Seen a lot of smaller fish (less than 15 pounds) have been caught. Hopefully the matures start chewing. Fingers crossed for good weather for you!


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

fishdealer04 said:


> Im headed up on July 21st out of Olcott. Seen a lot of smaller fish (less than 15 pounds) have been caught. Hopefully the matures start chewing. Fingers crossed for good weather for you!


Thank you sir! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

Had a great trip! Here are a few of the better fish


----------



## miked913

Nice trip! Good job! I put together a 3 girl team for the reelin' for a cure tournament next month, getting pretty excited about going up. Pre-covid we'd go 3-4 times a summer but last 2 summers have only made it once a year. There is nothing like a vicious diver hit where you can't hardly get the rod out of the holder!

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1

Looks like you had a great trip Heath! Nice fish. How deep did you fish for the Kings? Any Steelhead or Brown trout?


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

Hey Ken,
We caught the kings between 80' to 250' of water between 40' and 60' down. We caught loads of stealhead and a couple browns. The browns were a first for me. Fantastic fishing!!


----------



## Kenlow1

Wow and WOW!! Nice Browns & Steel.


----------



## 34181

I'm heading to Olcott Aug 13- Sept.8, planning on getting some time on the lake if anyone wants to connect.
PM me and we can exchange information.


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

PDNaz said:


> I'm heading to Olcott Aug 13- Sept.8, planning on getting some time on the lake if anyone wants to connect.
> PM me and we can exchange information.


Go get em!! Good luck


----------



## wormwasher00

fishdealer04 said:


> Im headed up on July 21st out of Olcott. Seen a lot of smaller fish (less than 15 pounds) have been caught. Hopefully the matures start chewing. Fingers crossed for good weather for you!


I will be fishing out of Olcott July 21-24. I'd be happy to network/share info if you are interested.


----------



## 34181

I won't be there until Aug. 13


----------



## Carpn

We'll be up the 29th to fish for 4 days . Hopefully the weather is stable .


----------



## wormwasher00

We got 4 this morning out of Olcott. 475 FOW. Rigger with meat 70 down. 300 copper with large paddle/fly took a 20 lb king. 10 color lead core took a 3 YO king. Steelie on wire diver with an orange spoon out 150.


----------



## Kwall

Was there last weekend, was good 480-500 in front of the power plant , some big kings and lots of steelhead, took my 32 year old daughter and she still said her arms hurt


----------



## SQUIRE

Keep up the reports out of Olcott, we'll be joining the Fun 1st week of Aug. And hopefully we'll be adding to this story line. Tight Lines All


----------



## bowhunter1487

Anyone fish the eastern basin? We'll be staying on the river next week and want to run down to fish for salmon a couple days but never fished out east. Trying to decide if there is enough decent fishing/cool water out of Henderson which would be the closest or if we are better off just driving down to Mexico/Oswego which is about as far as we'd want to go.


----------



## miked913

bowhunter1487 said:


> Anyone fish the eastern basin? We'll be staying on the river next week and want to run down to fish for salmon a couple days but never fished out east. Trying to decide if there is enough decent fishing/cool water out of Henderson which would be the closest or if we are better off just driving down to Mexico/Oswego which is about as far as we'd want to go.


From shore?

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter1487

miked913 said:


> From shore?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


No we have a boat and all the gear I've only ever done the bar and Olcott never been East.


----------



## bigwalleye

I’ve fished Mexico Bay in the past but not this season. Casey Prisco on The Dirty Goose fishes outta Mexico Bay (I’m pretty sure) look him up on the Facebook. He posts pretty detailed and seemingly honest reports.


----------



## bowhunter1487

bigwalleye said:


> I’ve fished Mexico Bay in the past but not this season. Casey Prisco on The Dirty Goose fishes outta Mexico Bay (I’m pretty sure) look him up on the Facebook. He posts pretty detailed and seemingly honest reports.


Thanks don't see anything recent from him but studying the water temperature maps and reports on the Lake O site, it looks like 10-15 miles to get to fishable water anywere you slice it. Warm water stacks up out there in the east so we might as well do the closest drive and try Henderson. Let yinz know how we do I don't think the fishing is anywhere near the caliber of the central part of the lake but that's fine. We're mainly going there to fish the SLR the salmon are just a bonus to mess around with a couple mornings.


----------



## Carpn

Headed up to Olcott after work today . Hope we can get on some kings . I think of we strike out Saturday we may trailer over and try point breeze/oak orchard Sat afternoon or Sunday morning . Guess we'll see how it goes ?


----------



## jmyers8

Buddies out there this week has been good 8 to 10 miles north olcott in 500 fow. Mixed bag of fish with some teen kings 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn

Good to know . Thanks


----------



## Kwall

jmyers8 said:


> Buddies out there this week has been good 8 to 10 miles north olcott in 500 fow. Mixed bag of fish with some teen kings
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk
> [/QUOT


----------



## Kwall

jmyers8 said:


> Buddies out there this week has been good 8 to 10 miles north olcott in 500 fow. Mixed bag of fish with some teen kings
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Same depth we got them a few weeks ago


----------



## slashbait

Carpn said:


> Headed up to Olcott after work today . Hope we can get on some kings . I think of we strike out Saturday we may trailer over and try point breeze/oak orchard Sat afternoon or Sunday morning . Guess we'll see how it goes ?


How’s the fishing going for decent kings? Will be there 16/17 thanx


----------



## Carpn

I'm home now . Got there the 29th . Wind blew hard the 30th and didn't get to fish . 
Sunday the 31st got out of Oak and got 2 good kings , a couple good steelhead , and 4 medium kings plus a handful of babies . Fished till noon that day. Tried for browns out of Olcott that evening and only got 3 small kings . 

Monday the 1st went back to the oak . Started in 200 and trolled NE in decent waves . Was too rough to do anything but go with the wind . Couldn't turn on fish until late morning . Got one good king , 4 small to mediums , and 3 decent steelhead . Plus a handful of babies . 

Fished the evening out of Olcott in 150-180 fow in 4-6 ft waves and caught 4 small kings .

Both days out of Oak did best in 510-560 fow

Tues was rough again so left at 615 am to come home . 
People we talked to said bigger fish were tough to come by at Olcott . But that can all change in a day or two . .


----------



## slashbait

Carpn said:


> I'm home now . Got there the 29th . Wind blew hard the 30th and didn't get to fish .
> Sunday the 31st got out of Oak and got 2 good kings , a couple good steelhead , and 4 medium kings plus a handful of babies . Fished till noon that day. Tried for browns out of Olcott that evening and only got 3 small kings .
> 
> Monday the 1st went back to the oak . Started in 200 and trolled NE in decent waves . Was too rough to do anything but go with the wind . Couldn't turn on fish until late morning . Got one good king , 4 small to mediums , and 3 decent steelhead . Plus a handful of babies .
> 
> Fished the evening out of Olcott in 150-180 fow in 4-6 ft waves and caught 4 small kings .
> 
> Both days out of Oak did best in 510-560 fow
> 
> Tues was rough again so left at 615 am to come home .
> People we talked to said bigger fish were tough to come by at Olcott . But that can all change in a day or two . .


Thanx for report. So far wow what a difference a year makes! If you get a chance go lake ontario United’s archived forum post from last year this time. The one that stands out is, King of the Hill- Olcott on September 8th 2021. Like you said though it can change overnight.


----------



## GalionLex

Myself and three buddies just got home this morning from Olcott. Fished Sunday evening the 31st to Friday morning the 5th. Early in the trip was tough. Caught a few fish. Had to deal with the weather, equipment issues, and lack of mature kings. Decided to drag the boat down to Point Breeze Wednesday morning. Went 10 for 13. 1 big king, 3 mediums, and 6 steelhead. Should have gone out Thursday morning but decided on Thursday evening out of Olcott. We had to endure two thundershowers, but were rewarded with good fishing. Limit catch Thursday evening (only three of us made that trip). Started at the 28/45 line and went NW to the 32/52 line. Went to same area yesterday morning (all 4 of us this time). Another limit catch. Steelhead were maxed on both limit days with 1 big king, small/medium kings and 2 nice coho to fill in. Spoons were best for us with green jeans probably being #1 producer. Big king (Thurs. evening) did come on a meat rig 60 down off a rigger (only fish it took). All copper (150, 200, and 300 produced), Mag dipsies 3 setting 90 to 140 back, and riggers 40-60 down were best. These are all Olcott values. Temp was deeper at Point Breeze Wednesday. Good luck to everyone with upcoming trips to Lake Ontario. (LOTS of little kings being caught...Future looks good)


----------



## 34181

Thanks for the reports, We will be in Olcott from Aug. 13-Sept. 8. Glad to share any information. 
419-680-2517 shoot a text or give a call. Dan


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Will be in Olcott Aug 12-14. Happy to share intel as well. 614-306-5801.

Mark


----------



## jmyers8

We are here now pretty much the same story anywhere from the 31 line north has alot of steelhead temp is still around 40 down. I've only seen 1 king getting cleaned and no one is talking about getting any. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181

jmyers8 said:


> We are here now pretty much the same story anywhere from the 31 line north has alot of steelhead temp is still around 40 down. I've only seen 1 king getting cleaned and no one is talking about getting any.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That does not sound good. What port are you fishing out of? How long are you staying?


----------



## miked913

This time of year same thing happens often, they will begin to stage literally any day and all of a sudden they're there.

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## Junebug2320

Ended our trip on the 7th. Tip from a buddy and we docked at Oak Orchard. Olcott seemed to have steelies and small kings, if you caught a king. Wed eve thru Saturday we boxed 14 kings and three steelies. Biggest king was 19lbs, three skippys and the rest were mid teens. Flasher flys on dipsies and our 300 copper worked for us, vs. my buddy who was catching on spoons. Had to check lines in the area we were fishing (29-30/09-11) as seaweed/grass were fouling our lines. Good time and glad our 82 year old dad could make the trip. Poor guy’s turn was on the 300 copper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8

PDNaz said:


> That does not sound good. What port are you fishing out of? How long are you staying?


We just got gone we fished out of olcott. We did pull a 14 pound king inside in 120 ft of water. Seems like the constant coho bite was on the border north of wilson. We ended with 10 steelhead and 4 kings for the weekend. All baits were ran 40 ft down 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait

PDNaz said:


> Thanks for the reports, We will be in Olcott from Aug. 13-Sept. 8. Glad to share any information.
> 419-680-2517 shoot a text or give a call. Dan


Any reports from olocott?


----------



## 34181

Not much to report from me. A couple other guys did fair from what I heard. I've only been out once.


----------



## miked913

I'll be up Thursday-Sunday 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwall

No big kings , quite a few steelhead out deep


----------



## 34181

Hopefully I'll have something dailed in by then. 
Mike, I think I have your number from last year.


----------



## miked913

PDNaz said:


> Hopefully I'll have something dailed in by then.
> Mike, I think I have your number from last year.


Dan ill text u later to confirm you still have it. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41

I fished in New York earlier this week. Fished out of Olcott one morning and it was fairly disappointing. Only got one small king. Lost my probe and shark weight after the downrigger cable broke within the first half hour of fishing so I was running with one rigger for awhile. Fortunately found a replacement probe after going to several bait stores. It was mostly a rigger bite too. All fish except for one king came on spoons. Ended up trailering up to Point Breeze and got on some fish. It was a good mix of kings and steelhead. Tried the inside waters and couldn't get anything going. Ran out 15 miles by the shipping channel and did really well the one morning. The weatherman was wrong most of the time we were up there. It was supposed to be flat most days but we ended up fishing in 4 to 5 footers at times so I didn't feel comfortable running all the way out deep again. Got on some good fish and bait northeast of the harbor in 460-520 feet of water. Fishing wasn't a good as years past but there was enough action to keep us fairly busy. Of course, fishing is always better than going to work. Biggest king was just shy of 23 pounds. Plenty of teenagers in the mix. Next year and the year after are looking good after catching lots of smaller fish.





































Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schatty

Headed to Olcott next Friday the 26th through Sunday 29th. This is our first trip to Lake Ontario. Hoping to learn the ropes and catch a few kings. We were planning on fishing the olcott area but willing to drive a little if the bite is better elsewhere. If anyone is going to be up there and is interested in sharing intel pm me and we can exchange numbers.


----------

